# better tire for this situation?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

my buddy got a 2000 griz 600. he rides hard woods on one side of the road and wetlands/creeks on the other with some 4-5 ft holes. he mostly rides the hard woods which are pretty dry. he wants a tire that will be the best. what do yall think he should get?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Either zillas or terminators.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

^x2 I've never used them but most people will recommend the zillas or terms for that type situation


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea theres a guy on grizzlycentral thats talkin up his swamplites but IMO they get ya stuck. not keep you from gettings stuck. i even recommened the zillas.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Radial Laws. Swamp lites will do ok. They are a good trail tire & would do ok in the mud as long as it has a very hard bottom. They love to dig.


----------

